# Dry Tortugas



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

We booked a 4 day 3 night trip to the Tortugas next May. Anyone have any insight on these charters?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never been but it's a bucket list trip.

Who are you booked with?


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

all i know is that when i was on vacation in key west last winter and asked a guide where he fished on his days off he told me all of the guides head to the tortugas every chance they get - i'm already looking forward to your report, it ought to be a hoot


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Radar420 said:


> I've never been but it's a bucket list trip.
> 
> Who are you booked with?


Two Fish charters with Capt Yuri Vakselis. Prime season has to be booked at least 2 yrs in advance. We were booked for 2021 but they just commissioned another vessel so they had an opening. We're on a 50' cat (twin hull) with a 22' beam built for live aboard fishing excursions.
My wife and I rented a house in Islamorada every March for the month for almost 20 yrs. Never could find anyone to take this trip. A friend called and said they had one opening with their group and I jumped on it.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

skamaniac said:


> Two Fish charters with Capt Yuri Vakselis. Prime season has to be booked at least 2 yrs in advance. We were booked for 2021 but they just commissioned another vessel so they had an opening. We're on a 50' cat (twin hull) with a 22' beam built for live aboard fishing excursions.
> My wife and I rented a house in Islamorada every March for the month for almost 20 yrs. Never could find anyone to take this trip. A friend called and said they had one opening with their group and I jumped on it.


I am envious.

Capt Yuri is who I would pick and I have the same problem of finding several other people to go.

If you go on Florida Sportsman or the Hull Truth there are numerous Capt Yuri threads. 

From what I can gather, jigging is becoming more and more popular. The serious guys go down a day or 2 early to try and catch live bait for the trip or fresh dead.

If you're lucky, there's sometimes a guy who will clean your catch for $35/hr. I've seen others who have a whole assembly line set up for themselves even going so far as to bring a vac sealer.

Please take plenty of pics and post your trip when you return. I bet it will be epic.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Like to talk to someone who’s been to get some tips.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I fished there with Capt Andy Griffiths. We are fishing again with Eddie Griffiths in January.

http://www.fishcapteddie.com/abt.htm


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

@skamaniac Did you go to Dry Tortugas? Did you fish?


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

We're booked for May 11th. Four days three nights. Hoping for good weather.


----------

